# Ryosuke Mondo's variation of R2 Corners



## Shamah02 (Feb 23, 2009)

Anybody check out Ryosuke's variation of R2 corners BLD? It combines Freestyle with the original R2 method in an interesting way...

his site is here: bldmethods.sakura.ne.jp


----------



## dChan (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the link and it's in English! Awesome. I'll check it over.


----------

